

Video by Deep Mind Founder Demis Hassabis - joe_the_user
http://vimeo.com/17513841

======
macmac
The argument (slide 5) that since evolution has only produced human level
intelligence once, we must be in a large sparse search space, presupposes that
evolution is "searching" for intelligence, which is not the case - it
"searches" for survival and reproduction.

~~~
joe_the_user
Absolutely,

I was amazing to see an ostensibly "really, really smart guy" peddling this
kind of shallow, self-contradictory arguments.

Similarly, he later states his real approach is a hybrid of engineering and
biological simulation. But if the code for intelligence is so sparse, that
would say that this approach wouldn't work - you'd need to extract the one,
true intelligence form from DNA or something.

And just as much, we don't even know enough to be able to say that human
intelligence rather than merely mammal intelligence is what we need to have.
And humorously enough, he presents an algorithm derived from a mouse-brain,
again contradicting his "human intelligence is sparse 'cause it only happened
once" argument.

And I suspect we could on and on. I recall a lot of neuroscientists are
critical of any contemporary "this is how the brain works" pronouncements.

